

Tech Talk: Nicole Sullivan - OOCSS and Preprocessors - TheIronWolf
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/q8daawbyx-tech-talk-nicole-sullivan-oocss

======
petercooper
Some recent posts about this that I thought were interesting (for background):
[http://blog.mediumequalsmessage.com/relationship-between-
ooc...](http://blog.mediumequalsmessage.com/relationship-between-oocss-and-
css-preprocessors) [http://ianstormtaylor.com/oocss-plus-sass-is-the-best-way-
to...](http://ianstormtaylor.com/oocss-plus-sass-is-the-best-way-to-css/)

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Also another one I found today: <http://amperedesign.com/blog/more-responsive-
grid-systems/>

------
jimwalsh
Sure does sound like a talk about the book that Jonathan Snook (@snookca)
wrote. <http://smacss.com/>

~~~
snookca
Nicole has been talking about OOCSS well before I wrote SMACSS. Much of what I
wrote was inspired by her and others.

I highly recommend checking out this talk as Nicole covers some great topics
on preprocessors and the pitfalls that people can run into.

~~~
jimwalsh
Yep, wanted to link your book if people wanted more resources like this!

